# Dorschschonzeit???



## Kayleigh (14. Februar 2007)

Heute habe ich gelesen, dass es eine Dorschschonzeit vom 1.3. - 30.4. geben soll?  http://www.vdsf.de/media/dorschschonzeit.html Ist das ernst? Ich wollte Anfang März mal nach Fehmarn zum Brandungsangeln. Das kann ich ja dann wohl abschminken?


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

Hi, 
wie Du selbst sicher gelesen hast, ist es 

1.
eine freiwillige Maßnahme

2.
geht es um die Angelei vom Kutter


An Deiner Stelle würde ich ganz entspannt die Brandungsstecken auswerfen, Laichdorsch fängst dabei bestimmt nicht aber die Chance auf leckere Platte hast Du zusätzlich #h 


Als dann Petri Heil #h

Sag mir, wenn Du auf der insel bist, dann besuch ich Dich am Strand #h


----------



## Kayleigh (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

Naja, schau den Link mal an. Es ist eine von der EU verhangene Schonzeit und der VDSF Schleswig Hollstein hat sich dem freiwillig angeschlossen. Damit ist es wohl dann auch für uns Mitglieder bindend? Für mich ist das Unfug! Die Fischer fangen in der EU 1,5 Mio Tonnen Dorsch im Jahr!!! Dabei ist der tote Beifang zu kleiner Dorsche (weil moderne Netze, in denen zu kleine Fische entkommen können aus Kostengründen nicht verwendet werden) gar nicht eingerechnet! Ich weiß nicht, was wir Angler im Jahr an Dorsch fangen, aber ich wage mal die Aussage: 10 Tonnen (irre Zahl).Dann sieht das Verhältnis so aus:
1 500 000 : 10 !!! Umgerechnet bedeutet das, dass die Berufsfischer während der Schonzeit 250 000 t Dorsch nicht fangen und wir Angler 0,83 t ! Was soll dieser Blödsinn vom VDSF? Das ist doch genauso, als wenn inne Ostsee ein Tanker ausläuft und bestraft wird und Hans Hubert Undicht bekommt die selbe Strafe, weil er ins Wasser gepieselt hat...für mich ist das blinder Aktionismus vom Verband. Haben die sich eigentlich mal überlegt, wie viele Menschen an der Küste gerade in den Monaten März und April von den "Angeltouristen" leben? Badeurlauber mieten sich in den Ferienwohnungen um die Jahreszeit wohl eher weniger ein. So viel bringt der Klimawandel dann doch nicht.. ;-)


----------



## Margaux (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

Hallo Boardies,

ich komme vom Niederrhein, also vom tiefsten Festland. Für mich bietet sich der März und April terminbedingt gut für die ein oder andere Ostseekutterfahrt an. Trotz der berechtigten Kritik am kommerziellen Fischfang, möchte ich als Angler definitiv *KEINE* Laichdorsche fangen. 

Wann ist denn dieses Jahr - bedingt durch den kaum vorhandenen Winter - mit der Laichzeit der Dorsche zu rechnen? Letztes Jahr war ich Mitte April auf dem Kutter (in Travemünde) und hatte keinen einzigen Laichdorsch. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## meckpomm (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

Moin

Also ich denke da es freiwillig ist bringt es nicht viel, zumal sich die Anzahl der Kutterplätze seit dem letzten jahr ohnehin verringert hat. Da freuen sich jetzt andere Angler über die freien Plätze. Dann sollte es generell eingeführt werden und die Kutter gar nicht auslaufen, meinetwegen sollen die Kapitäne auch mit Subventionen bezahlt werden.
Das der Bestand im Arsch ist hat man schon die letzten paar Jahre in der Brandung gemerkt und da reichen wohl 2mon. Schonzeit nicht aus, zumal die ersten laichdorsche ja jetzt schon lange gefangen werden.
@Kayleight: Was du schreibst ist reine Polemik! Such mal bitte richtige Zahlen raus. 10Tonnen(10.000Kilo) sind deutlich zu wenig. Ich will ja nicht prahlen aber 100 Kilo reinen Fisch, also mit Kopf und Innereien, zieh ich aber jedes Jahr an Land. Das ist nicht wirklich viel. Es gibt immer Tage da hat man 20 Dorsche, egal ob vom Boot oder Strand. Ausserdem fängt ein Fische auch nicht über das ganze Jahr verteilt eine gleiche Menge an Dorsch, der Angler auch nicht.

Also ich persönlich hätte kein Problem mal 2-3 Jahre auf Dorsch zu verzichten, wenn sich alle daran halten würden und sich wieder ein natürlicher Bestand aufbauen könnte.

MfG Rene


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

Man mpßte theoretisch in dieser Zeit das Brandungsangeln verbieten  Denn wer weiß schon was auf seinen Watti beißt wenn er die Brandungsruten auswirft... Weibliche Flunder und Scholle haben ja nun ebenfalls bis 30.04. Schonzeit... Warum eigentlich bloß die weiblichen??

Außerdem fängt man durchaus auch ne Menge Klieschen... wie also sowas durchsetzen ohne das Angeln nahezu direkt zu verbieten?


----------



## Marcel1409 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Weibliche Flunder und Scholle haben ja nun ebenfalls bis 30.04. Schonzeit...



Stimmt nicht Steffen, Schonzeiten für Scheiben gibt es nicht mehr....#d


----------



## Kayleigh (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ meckpomm
Nenn es wie Du willst. Es ging mir nur darum, die abströsen Verhältnisse darzustellen. Selbst wenn Du aus 10...100 t machst, ist das, was erreicht werden soll immer noch nichts.
Das ist doch mit den Aalen genaus so! Da wird über Modelle geredet, wonach wir nur noch 2 Wochen im Monat auf Aal angeln dürfen und die anderen 2 Wochen sollen "Schonzeit" sein. Firlefanz, solange es nicht bei extrem hohen Strafen verboten wird Glasaale zum Verkauf für den Verzehr abzufischen. Oder schau das Aalreusenmeer an den Flußmündungen im Herbst an. Da kommt doch nix vorbei.Nicht wir Angler bedrohen unsere Fischbestände! Ohne uns gäbe es so manche Fischart gar nicht mehr!
Statt einer "Angelfreien Zeit" wäre es ratsamer Netze vorzuschreiben, in denen nicht mehr die Untermaßigen Fische zu tode gequetscht werden, sondern entkommen können. Solche Netze wurden entwickelt, habe ich mal im TV gesehen aber die EU schreibt sie den Fischern nicht vor. Das, was der VDSF mit dem "freiwilligen Mitmachen" bei der Schonzeit macht, ist Polemik, nicht mein Zahlenvergleich....  ;-)

Ich will nicht falsch verstanden werden! Auch ich nehme nur wenig Fisch aus dem Wasser! Bin Fliegenfischer und habe mir meine eigenen Schonmaße gesetzt, die deutlich über den vorgeschriebenen liegen. Aber ich habe etwas gegen "Unsinnigkeiten" und dies hier ist eine...  :-(

@ Marcel1409
Wo hast Du her, dass es die Schonzeit nicht mehr gibt? Ich habe das erst gelesen, kenne mich aber nicht bei euch aus, weil ich noch nie wirklich Brandungsangeln gemacht habe.


----------



## detlefb (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



Kayleigh schrieb:


> Heute habe ich gelesen, dass es eine Dorschschonzeit vom 1.3. - 30.4. geben soll?  http://www.vdsf.de/media/dorschschonzeit.html Ist das ernst? Ich wollte Anfang März mal nach Fehmarn zum Brandungsangeln. Das kann ich ja dann wohl abschminken?



Ja stimmt das ist BRANDNEU..................... das Schreiben ist aus 2005

Alles Klar?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



detlefb schrieb:


> Ja stimmt das ist BRANDNEU..................... das Schreiben ist aus 2005
> 
> Alles Klar?


 
Genau so ist es, das Ding ist längst überholt. Die Fischer haben auch keine Sperre mehr, nur noch Quoten. Und die Plattfische werden jetzt nach einer Allgemeinverfügung behandelt. Das bedeutet keine Mindesmaße und keine Schonzeiten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht Steffen, Schonzeiten für Scheiben gibt es nicht mehr....#d





Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, das Ding ist längst überholt. Die Fischer haben auch keine Sperre mehr, nur noch Quoten. Und die Plattfische werden jetzt nach einer Allgemeinverfügung behandelt. Das bedeutet keine Mindesmaße und keine Schonzeiten.



Is' ja'n Ding #h

Danke für die Info, ich hab extra nochmal nachgegoogled und da war die "Männlein - Weiblein - Regelung" noch überall drin...

Gut zu wissen #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

es müßte sich jemand stark machen wie in irland(lachstreibnetze) die netzfangquote aufkaufen und dann netzfang verbieten dann gibt es wieder dorsch.mfg,


----------



## suurhusen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Das der Bestand im Arsch ist hat man schon die letzten paar Jahre in der Brandung gemerkt und da reichen wohl 2mon. Schonzeit nicht aus, zumal die ersten laichdorsche ja jetzt schon lange gefangen werden.



@hallo Rene,
als erstes mal  SUPER#6, du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Ihr an der Ostsee verliert ja mit den Dorschen einen großen Teil euer Angel-Touristen.
Wir an der Nordsee, verlieren nur langsam die Lust am Brandungsangeln.
Wenn du 10 mal zum Wasser gehst und insgesamt dann einen "Nemo" fängst verliert man die Lust.

@ Alle
Habe gestern im Mittwochsblatt (kostenlose Zeitung) ein schönes Inserat gelesen von einem Fischhändler:
500g Dorsch €5,95
Das sollte doch zu denken geben.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Kayleigh (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

Mist!! Danke denen, die es gemerkt haben. Bin auf den Link von einer aktuellen Seite aus verwiesen worden und habe das Datum da ganz unten gar nicht bemerkt....war also dann "Sturm im Wasserglas" und ich kann mir Zeit lassen mit meiner Reise zu euch...  ;-)


----------



## der Berufsfischer (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ *Kayleigh*
*tu mir bitte einen gefallen und schreibe nicht über sachen von denen du es nicht genau weißt. das ist echt der hammer was du da über die eu und über die netze der fischer schreibst#q .*


----------



## tamandua (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> @ *Kayleigh*
> *tu mir bitte einen gefallen und schreibe nicht über sachen von denen du es nicht genau weißt. das ist echt der hammer was du da über die eu und über die netze der fischer schreibst#q .*



Dann tu du uns doch den Gefallen und schreibe in sachlicher Form nieder, wie es deiner Meinung nach tatsächlich ist. Du als hier ja mehr oder weniger direkt Kritisierter kennst dich doch vermutlich gut aus. Es interessiert mich wirklich, was ein Berufsfischer zu sagen hat.


----------



## Kayleigh (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@Berufsfischer  Der Bericht kam vor etwa einem Jahr im Fernsehen. Die haben Versuche gemacht, mit einem Netz, dass (wie auch immer die Technik genau funktionierte) am Netzende die Möglichkeit bot, dass die kleineren Fische entkommen konnten! In anderen (üblich gebräuchlichen zu dieser Zeit) wurden die kleineren im Netzende durch die Fangmasse zerdrückt.  Ich habe keinen Fischer ans Bein pinkeln wollen. Wenn ihr das anders macht, dann ist das gut und du mußt dich nicht angesprochen fühlen. Aber der Bericht war so und das war auch nachvollziehbar, was die sagten und zeigten. Die hatten sogar Unterwasseraufnahmen davon gezeigt, wie sich beide Netze beim Fang verhalten! Da konnte man sehen, wie bei dem einen Netz die Fische tot in den Maschen hingen und bei dem anderen immer wieder welche hinaus schwammen. Sag doch mal genau, welche Aussage deiner Meinung nach nicht der Wahrheit entspricht?


----------



## Wichel (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ Berufsfischer

Na Berufsfischer? Wo ist denn Deine Stellungnahme? Also ich sehe regelmäßig, dass die Fischer in der Ostsee keine neuen Netze kaufen, sondern lieber die toten Fische über Board werfen.

Und meintest du damit ( #q ) Deinen Kopf??? Weil Du nicht mehr antworten möchtest? 

Grüße an alle

Heiko


----------



## Monsterqualle (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



Kayleigh schrieb:


> Naja, schau den Link mal an. Es ist eine von der EU verhangene Schonzeit und der VDSF Schleswig Hollstein hat sich dem freiwillig angeschlossen. Damit ist es wohl dann auch für uns Mitglieder bindend? Für mich ist das Unfug! Die Fischer fangen in der EU 1,5 Mio Tonnen Dorsch im Jahr!!! Dabei ist der tote Beifang zu kleiner Dorsche (weil moderne Netze, in denen zu kleine Fische entkommen können aus Kostengründen nicht verwendet werden) gar nicht eingerechnet! Ich weiß nicht, was wir Angler im Jahr an Dorsch fangen, aber ich wage mal die Aussage: 10 Tonnen (irre Zahl).Dann sieht das Verhältnis so aus:
> 1 500 000 : 10 !!! Umgerechnet bedeutet das, dass die Berufsfischer während der Schonzeit 250 000 t Dorsch nicht fangen und wir Angler 0,83 t ! Was soll dieser Blödsinn vom VDSF? Das ist doch genauso, als wenn inne Ostsee ein Tanker ausläuft und bestraft wird und Hans Hubert Undicht bekommt die selbe Strafe, weil er ins Wasser gepieselt hat...für mich ist das blinder Aktionismus vom Verband. Haben die sich eigentlich mal überlegt, wie viele Menschen an der Küste gerade in den Monaten März und April von den "Angeltouristen" leben? Badeurlauber mieten sich in den Ferienwohnungen um die Jahreszeit wohl eher weniger ein. So viel bringt der Klimawandel dann doch nicht.. ;-)


Wo hast Du die Zahlen her???
Aus den Fingern gesogen????;+ 

Les mal das hier. Das sind die neuesten Quoten für die Ostsee.

Von Millionen Tonnen sind wir da aber noch Meilenweit entfernt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Kayleigh (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ Monsterqualle
Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich "niemand ans Bein pinkeln" wollte und tat das, um keine "Schlammschlacht" im Forum zu erzeugen. Da du aber scheinbar genau das nicht bemerkt hast und unbedingt nachkarten mußt, OK:
1. scheinst du ein Problem mit dem lesen zu haben. Meine Aussage war EU...und nicht Ostsee....auch in der Nordsee gibt es scheinbar Dorsch zu fangen...
2. habe ich die 1,5 mio t aus einem Buch (Fische und Wassertiere Mitteleuropas) und glaube die einfach mal... 
3. dass das, was die Angler fangen von mir fiktiv angenommen wurde, habe ich geschrieben
4. Ich habe auch erklärt, dass ich durch einen Link von einer aktuellen Meeresfischerseite (ich suchte nach Infos zum Brandungsangeln) auf die Nachricht mit der Schonzeit gestoßen bin. Weil diese Seite aktuell war, habe ich nicht auf das alte Datum gaaanz am Ende des Berichts über die Schonzeit geachtet.

Ich bitte dich also, wenn du jemanden benötigst, an dem du dich "profilieren" mußt, dann lese richtig und versuche auch das geschriebene erst einmal geistig zu verarbeiten. Ich denke doch nicht, dass meine Syntax so schlecht ist, dass man den Inhalt nicht verstehen könnte, oder?


----------



## der Berufsfischer (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



Wichel schrieb:


> @ Berufsfischer
> 
> Na Berufsfischer? Wo ist denn Deine Stellungnahme? Also ich sehe regelmäßig, dass die Fischer in der Ostsee keine neuen Netze kaufen, sondern lieber die toten Fische über Board werfen.
> 
> ...


es gibt auch leute die mal länger als einen tag weg sind. nur mal so zur info.tja ich weiß ja nicht wo du deine infos her bekommst aber da liegst du etwas daneben. wir bekommen fast jedes jahr neue maschenweiten vorgeschrieben da die forschung das ja jedes jahr besser weiß wie die fische entkommen können. wenn wir diese neuen netze dann nicht kaufen dürfen wir auch nicht fischen da diese maschenweite dann ja gleich von der eu verordnet wird.ich weiß ja nicht wo du noch untermaßige tote fische siehst auf einem fischkutter. scheinst ja schon öfters auf einem mitgewesen zu sein.


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ Kayleigh
Ich greife nicht an, sondern nehme lediglich die Berufsfischer ein wenig in Schutz und versuche mit Deinen wirren Behauptungen ein wenig aufzuräumen.





Kayleigh schrieb:


> Naja, schau den Link mal an. Es ist eine von der EU verhangene Schonzeit und der VDSF Schleswig Hollstein hat sich dem freiwillig angeschlossen. Damit ist es wohl dann auch für uns Mitglieder bindend?


 
Im VDSF Schleswig Holstein kannst Du kein Mitglied sein, da es diesen Verband gar nicht gibt. Der Verband heißt LSFV Schleswig Holstein ( Landessportfischerverband)





Kayleigh schrieb:


> Die Fischer fangen in der EU 1,5 Mio Tonnen Dorsch im Jahr!!!


 
Ich kann googeln so viel ich will, über 286000t Gesamtfangmenge Dorsch komme ich nicht rüber



Kayleigh schrieb:


> Dabei ist der tote Beifang zu kleiner Dorsche (weil moderne Netze, in denen zu kleine Fische entkommen können aus Kostengründen nicht verwendet werden) gar nicht eingerechnet!


 
Diese Frage hat Christoph ( Der Berufsfischer) schon beantwortet



Kayleigh schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was wir Angler im Jahr an Dorsch fangen, aber ich wage mal die Aussage: 10 Tonnen


Ich wage mal die Aussage, dass an guten Tagen weit mehr als 10 Tonnen pro Tag durch Angler gefangen werden.



Kayleigh schrieb:


> Umgerechnet bedeutet das, dass die Berufsfischer während der Schonzeit 250 000 t Dorsch nicht fangen und wir Angler 0,83 t


 
Du vergleichst hier die ca. Jahresfangmenge der Fischer mit einer an manchen Tagen durchschnittlichen Tagesfangmenge eines Hochseeangelkutters. Ganz davon abgesehen fangen die Fischer nicht einen Dorsch weniger, da Sie eh nur ein gutes halbes Jahr an Seetagen haben dürfen um ihre Quote auszuschöpfen. Ich meine zu wissen, dass es für dieses Jahr 174 Seetage sind. Der Rest wird im Hafen verbracht.



Kayleigh schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Blödsinn vom VDSF? Das ist doch genauso, als wenn inne Ostsee ein Tanker ausläuft und bestraft wird und Hans Hubert Undicht bekommt die selbe Strafe, weil er ins Wasser gepieselt hat


Warst Du schon mal Brandungsangeln?
Ich erzähle Dir mal ein Beispiel aus 1998.
Es war ein Marathonangeln eines Kieler Angelladens. Ca. 50 Teilnehmer angelten 2 Nächte durch. Ich war damals dabei und hatte 110 maßige Dorsche. Ca. 500 untermaßige Dorsche habe ich wieder zurückgesetzt. Es hat gebissen wie bekloppt. Man konnte gar nicht so schnell einholen, wie die Dubletten am Haken hingen.
Jeweils morgens konnte man die Bescherung am Strand sehen. Selbst wenn von den zurückgesetzten Dorschen nur 10% verreckt sind, so kannst Du Dir ausrechnen, dass bei dieser Veranstaltung ca. 2500 untermassige Dorsche verangelt wurden. Das rechne mal auf alle Brandungsangler hoch, dann wird Dir übel. Seit diesen beiden Tagen nehme ich an keinen Veranstaltungen mehr Teil und breche privat das Angeln ab, wenn zu viele kleine Dorsche an die Angel gehen.


----------



## Kayleigh (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@Monsterqualle
Jedes einzelne Zitat erklärst du mit Argumenten, die sich nicht auf meine Aussage beziehen. Hast du irgendwo ein Defizit? Das meine Fangmenge eine fiktive Größe war, habe ich selber gesagt. Wo ich die 1,5 mio t her habe, habe ich dir auch geschrieben, also was willst du mit google? Und dein Hinweis auf den nichtvorhandenen "VDSF" Schl. Hollstein ist ja wohl der Gipfel deiner Krümelkackerei! Euer Landesverbund ist nicht Mitglied im VDSF?
Davon einmal abgesehen, kann man mit mir alles diskutieren. Nur nicht in dem Ton, den Berufsfischer oder du angeschlagen haben! Eure Artikel zielten vom ersten Satz auf persönlichen Angriff ab! Der profane Hinweis, dass ich evtl. falsch liege hat euch nicht genügt! Wobei ich euch erklärt habe, wo meine Infos her sind und durchaus (abgesehen meiner Fangzahl der Angler) "verbrieft" sind...
Zu den Fangzahlen: wenn ich mir deine letzte Aussage durchlese, damm frage ich mich, ob es nicht bei dir selber aufgeht, was du da schreibst?
Du hast 110 maßige Dorsche gefangen und 500 untermaßige zurückgesetzt! Aus dieser Aussage läßt sich das ganze Dilemma erahnen!! 110 Fische nehme ich im ganzen Jahr nicht aus unseren Gewässern! (im letzten Jahr waren es 27!!) 110 Dorsche...die kann niemand essen und wir sollten doch nur zum "Eigenbedarf" angeln? Und du warst nicht alleine beim "großen Massaker".... Genau wegen solchen Veranstaltungen sind Angler in schlechtes Licht geraten...  :-( Da muß ich mit dir gar nicht mehr weiter diskutieren, denn derartiges "Angeln" ist mir zu wieder! Bei uns sind derartige Veranstaltungen im übrigen verboten und es gab sogar schon Teilnehmer, die nach solchen "Teilnahmeerklärungen" vor dem "Kadi" standen...  ;-)
Solchen Fischraffkes wie dir würde eine Fangbegrenzung ganz gut tun...  ;-)

Und hör auf, das Thema weiter auszuschlachten! Mit Anglern wie dir diskutiere ich eh nicht. Bis zu deinem letzten Absatz dachte ich, dass ich mit einem Angler rede...aber das definiere ich ganz anders als du..


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ Kayleigh

Ich gebs auf zu versuchen mit sowas wie Dir vernünftig zu diskutieren. Werde erstmal erwachsen, dann können wir einen 2. Versuch starten. 

Ich weiß, dass die meisten User, die sich schon etwas länger mit dem Dorsch beschäftigen, mich verstehen.

Zum Glück gibt es ja die Ignorfunktion.#h #h #h


----------



## der Berufsfischer (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ Kayleigh
ich weiß ja nicht wo du da einen persönlichen angriff  von mir gelesen hast;+ 
ein persönlicher angriff würde sich anders lesen.
das was klein wichel da geschrieben hat kann man ja vielleicht als kleinen zarten versuch eines persönlichen angriffs sehen. aber über sowas lach ich#h


----------



## lügenbaron (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ Kayleigh du schnallst echt garnix so das war jetzt mal ein Persöhnlicher Angriff


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ Lügenbaron

Heiko, sei nicht immer so gemein, sonst bekommst Du noch eine rote Laterne.:m


----------



## Kayleigh (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@Berufsfischer   
- Dein Zitat:&quot; tu mir bitte einen gefallen und schreibe nicht über sachen von denen du es nicht genau weißt. das ist echt der hammer was du da über die eu und über die netze der fischer schreibst &quot;   
Also ich lese da Beleidigendes heraus, da Du mir zumindest  &quot; Frechheit &quot; unterstellst..    Du bist vielleicht Berufsfischer und kennst dich mit dem Fang von Fischen besser aus als ich. Aber mehr Ahnung von der Fischerei scheint bei Dir dann auch nicht vorhanden zu sein, leider... :-(  Das Netz, von dem ich sprach, gibt es tatsächlich! Dass Du es nicht kennst, bestätigt nur meine Aussage, dass es nicht verwendet wird...  ;-) Mittlerweile weiß ich auch wie es heißt: BACOMA-Netz.   
Fischer ist mit Sicherheit ein harter Job, ich würde ihn mit Sicherheit nicht ausüben wollen (da ist mir der Streß am Schreibtisch lieber) aber dennoch solltest Du Dir den Vorwurf, den Du mir gemacht hast besser selber an den Hut heften, denn scheinbar weißt Du noch weniger über Fischernetze als ich??   

@ Monsterqualle   
zum erwachsen werden.... dahin fehlt Dir noch sehr viel mehr, als nur die 10 Jahren bis zu mir ;-)   
bereits Deine erste Antwort 
-Zitat-&quot;Wo hast Du die Zahlen her??? Aus den Fingern gesogen???? &quot; -Zitat Ende - lies von vornherein nichts &quot;Vernünftiges&quot; zu.   Dass &quot;alle, die sich schön länger mit Dorsch beschäftigen&quot; so denken wie Du bezweifel ich (zumindest hoffe ich das, denn sonst wäre die Ostsee wirklich bald leer).  
Zurück zu meinen Aussagen, die für Dich so dumm und haarstäubend sind. Du (und jeder der möchte) kann ja einmal den Bericht in der Rubrik &quot;Aktuell brisant&quot; in der ESOX Nr. 7 2004 nachlesen. Der fiel mir gestern in die Hände, als ich alte Zeitschriften nach Vorfachmontagen für die Ostsee durchsuchte. Der deckt sich &quot;haarsträubend&quot; mit meinen Aussagen...  ;-) Aber sicher haben die, die ihn geschrieben haben auch keine Ahnung, auch wenn sie fast ausschließlich aus offiziellen EU-Studien zitieren bzw. sich auf Aussagen der Bundesforschungsanstalt f. Fischerei beziehen. 
Artikelauszug: &quot;..Aus einer EU-Studie kann man sich ungefähr vorstellen, wie viele untermaßige Jungdorsche von der europäischen Berufsfischerei vernichtet werden. Kostprobe gefällig? In der westlichen Ostsee lagen diese Mengen 1998 bei rund 29 Millionen Jungdorschen und im Jahr 1999 bei rund 15 Millionen Fischen...&quot; Auszug Ende  
Der Bericht geht über 2 Seiten und geht auch auf den Anteil der Sportangler und das besagte BACOMA-Netz ein.  Aber auch das wird Dich nicht dazu bringen, dass Du sagst: &quot;OK, war doch nicht soo falsch, was Du da gesagt hast...&quot;*ggg

 Noch einmal: Von Anfang an, war der Thread nicht gedacht irgend wen zu beleidigen oder Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten! Ich habe geschrieben, was ich weiß (woher mein &quot;Wissen&quot; stammt habe ich hinlänglich dokumentiert) und habe mich mehrfach für meinen Lapsus entschuldigt, dass ich einen Sturm im Wasserglas erzeugt habe, weil ich von einer AKTUELLEN Meeresfischerseite auf den veralteten Artikel mit der Dorschschonzeit geraten bin und nicht auf das Datum am Ende geachtet habe  :-(   
Im Übrigen: 4 Leute (die auch der Meinung waren, dass meine Aussagen nicht stimmen würden!!) haben mich nicht im Thread angeschrieben, sondern per PN. Mit denen konnte ich eigenartiger Weise sehr sachlich diskutieren, ohne dass auch nur ein depektierliches Wort geschrieben wurde! Woran es wohl liegt?   

Da dieser Thread zu nichts weiter nütze scheint, als Unfug (meinerseits) zu schreiben, werde ich bitten, ihn zu schließen, da auch das Ursprungsthema ja in Wirklichkeit gegenstandslos ist.  Ich wünsche euch trotz Differenzen ein schönes Angeljahr, wichtigerweise eines ohne Unfälle und Monster speziell wünsche ich ein wenig Einsichtigkeit, was die Fangmenge pro Tag betrifft...   mfg


----------



## Kayleigh (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

Sorry, der Text war eigentlich ordentlich formatiert. Was ist da passiert? Selbst nachträglich lies er sich nicht formatieren. Tut mir leid, das Lesen sollte keine Qual werden. Zumal ich mich stets um korrekte Rechtschreibung bemühe, was ja hier auch recht selten ist...  :-(


----------



## troutmaster69 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

moin moin

wenn ich die überschrifft richtig interpretiere wird doch gefragt ob man für eine schonzeit ist oder nicht ;+

ich bin generell für eine schonzeit aber für alle die am fischfang beteiligt sind. natürlich mit entsprechenden entschädigungen für verluste.


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Kayleigh (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

Naja, es ging mehr darum, ob es Sinn macht, eine solche Schonzeit auch auf die Angler auszudehnen. vom 1.3. - 30.4. stand da wohl.
Von der Sache her kann es uns Angeltouristen ja auch egal sein. Dann fahren wir eben nicht im März/April an die Ostsee sondern im November.
Aber dann fehlen vielen Vermietern entlang der Küste die Einnahmen der Angeltouris in genau den Monaten, wo keine Familienurlauber kommen(oder nur wenige). Da wäre eine Fangbegrenzung (für Angler) doch sicher die bessere Variante?


----------



## maesox (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

Ist doch totaler Schwachfug das Ganze!!!

Daß eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch her muß,steht außer Frage-

Es läuft doch aber immer gleich..den Kleinen verbietet man sogar die Bleigewichte beim Angeln und die "Raubzügler" laden dazu noch Ihren Balast und Dreck im Meer ab,während sie die fetten Laichdorsche massenweise über die Reeling ziehen!!

Wenn man auf Dauer den Dorschfang in den Massen aufrecht erhalten will,ist eine Schonzeit unumgänglich...aber dann für Alle und nicht nur für die kleinen!!



TL Matze


----------



## Monsterqualle (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



Kayleigh schrieb:


> @Berufsfischer
> - Dein Zitat:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ersteinmal hab ich Deinen Text leserlich gemacht.:vik: 

Dann finde ich es in Ordnung, dass du Deine eigenen Aussagen als Unfug bezeichnest. Aber Selbsterkennung ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung.#6 

Im übrigen schliesse ich mich Deiner Meinung an, dass es vielleicht besser wäre diesen Thread zu schliessen, da es da eh schon genug von gibt, und es zu nix führt.


----------



## troutmaster69 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

natürlich muß eine schonzeit her aber die ansetzung ist ja schon zum :v


meine eigene meinung: *
Schonzeit vom 01.02. bis 30.04., für Alle! ! !
*


----------



## der Berufsfischer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



Kayleigh schrieb:


> @Berufsfischer
> - Dein Zitat:&quot; tu mir bitte einen gefallen und schreibe nicht über sachen von denen du es nicht genau weißt. das ist echt der hammer was du da über die eu und über die netze der fischer schreibst &quot;
> Also ich lese da Beleidigendes heraus, da Du mir zumindest &quot; Frechheit &quot; unterstellst.. Du bist vielleicht Berufsfischer und kennst dich mit dem Fang von Fischen besser aus als ich. Aber mehr Ahnung von der Fischerei scheint bei Dir dann auch nicht vorhanden zu sein, leider... :-( Das Netz, von dem ich sprach, gibt es tatsächlich! Dass Du es nicht kennst, bestätigt nur meine Aussage, dass es nicht verwendet wird... ;-) Mittlerweile weiß ich auch wie es heißt: BACOMA-Netz.
> Fischer ist mit Sicherheit ein harter Job, ich würde ihn mit Sicherheit nicht ausüben wollen (da ist mir der Streß am Schreibtisch lieber) aber dennoch solltest Du Dir den Vorwurf, den Du mir gemacht hast besser selber an den Hut heften, denn scheinbar weißt Du noch weniger über Fischernetze als ich.


das nennt sich nicht bacoma netz sondern bacoma fenster. unzwar weil es nur ein teil vom steert ist und nicht so wie du schreibst ein ganzes netz. ausserdem muß jeder schleppkutter dieses fenster haben sonst dürfte er  gar nicht auf see fahren zum fischen. aber das weißt du ja sicher nicht. solltest dich erstmal informieren bevor du so einen schrott hier rein stellst.


----------



## Monsterqualle (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ Berufsfischer

Fischt ihr eigentlich noch mit dem Bacoma-Fenster oder habt ihr schon den T90-Steert?


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



Kayleigh schrieb:


> Sorry, der Text war eigentlich ordentlich formatiert. Was ist da passiert? Selbst nachträglich lies er sich nicht formatieren. Tut mir leid, das Lesen sollte keine Qual werden. Zumal ich mich stets um korrekte Rechtschreibung bemühe, was ja hier auch recht selten ist... :-(


 
Ich habe mich jetzt mal durch diesen Thread gequält, ist allerdings auch recht unterhaltsam. Mir sind einige Kleinigkeiten aufgefallen.

Lieber Kayleigh,

1. wieso muss es ein so unverschämter Ton sein??? Bist du Choleriker?

2. hast du eigentlich von allem eine bzw. keine Ahnung???

3. wenn man deine Texte hier so liest, dann kommt einem obiges Zitat schon sonderbar vor.

4. du kommst aus Erfurt, oder? Und dann soviel Wissen über Küstenfischerei, du toller Fliegenfischer?

Uli


----------



## der Berufsfischer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> @ Berufsfischer
> 
> Fischt ihr eigentlich noch mit dem Bacoma-Fenster oder habt ihr schon den T90-Steert?


noch wird mit dem bacoma fenster gefischt. der t90 steert ist noch bei der forschung. das wird wohl auch noch etwas dauern denke ich mal.#h


----------



## der Berufsfischer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

@ sundvogel
|good: |good: |good: #6 :vik:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dorschschonzeit???*

Moin Leute,
da es hier scheinbar keinen Sinn macht noch weiter zu dikutieren und der Umgangston mal wieder hart an der Grenze ist mache ich den Thread mal zu bevor er eskaliert.


----------

